# Opals Photo Thread



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I've decided to make Opal a photo thread cause she's just so cute. D; haha
You can also follow her cuteness on facebook. 
https://www.facebook.com/opalhedgehog

Anyway I'll start with some I took today and later add the other ones I have of her. 

When I was taking these I couldn't help but hum
"Let me tell you about my best friend..."
























She was napping like this lol


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

So adorable! I've been looking for a stuffed hedgie toy like that! Very cute.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

My relitives send them to me lol but Ive seen them on eBay for cheap. And if you want a HUGE one check out squishables.com
:3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Precious pictures!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Opal is too cute for her own good :lol: I love the one where her head is all buried under her stuffie.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine too xD she was like "mama can't you see I'm cuddling with my new friend"


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Aww this is adorable. Diggory doesn't like his stuffed hedgie. I took it out of his cage cuz it takes up a lot of room and all he does is climb on it and tumble off >.<


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

How bout some pics of those piebald balls? <3 snakes


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh in case anyways confused... balls is slang term for ball pythons


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't have this one in her cage bc I was worried about the eyes and stuff, so this is her supervised play friend. X3

More pics of opal shall be added as soon as I get home 

Mike: you can see pics of them here http://iherp.com/Public/Animals/Members ... 572ff45974
And here
https://www.facebook.com/alisonconcklin/photos
I promise I'll update both later on today with more pics :3


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice! What are they 20%? Hope you get some good clutches from them (assume your going breed them)


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

she is soo cute one of the most beautiful girls i ever produced  and im so glad she went to a good home


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Mike: They are pied no %. Unless you mean % of white then I'm not sure exactly. I know my female is a low white and my male is prob a medium. I do have a het pied that is 100% het that I'm trying to sell. I hope to get some pretty babys from them(my two pied). I'm also picking up a cinny at hamburg and hope to get a panda (a girl can dream D; )

Jim: She is the bestest <3

And some pics!
Baby pic:








Her angry face xD Isn't it cute?








"I lick the blanket"








I think this one shows her pinto spot very well.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i mean % pied. like if half of it is white it is 50%, lol.

i can't wait for hamburg, def my favorite show in this area. getting a new house so i am going get me all sorts of good stuff, hopefully get some redtails, hognoses and maybe a goliath birdeater


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pictures, they are adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every picture is adorable! The baby picture has to make you smile!!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I love that baby pic too. 
I took Opal out today and I got some pics of her "I'm sleeping" face
















Another of her quills up close. I got part of her spot 








And some of her in a ball to coming out of the ball xP


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha! Why is there a random gif of Kristen Stewart mixed in there?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

idk o.e When I upload one of opals pics to tiny pic that shows up instead D:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Opals first birthday was a couple of days ago.  
Here is a couple of pics from her birthday party 

Eggs with some meat.  (She obviously didn't eat the whole plate. xD I also gave her mealies) (Everything is unseasoned)









"Smells yummy mommy"









Nom nom nom nom









Opal cuddling with daddy


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, happy birthday, Opal!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lucky hog!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

She had fun x3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love how "Daddy cuddles" mean "I'm gonna bury myself in any available crevasse" :lol: Opal is adorable, as usual.


----------

